# Made this for Mama



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I must be getting soft in my old age.










But this could be used for most any holiday or event with text of choice. Hmmm ... might be on to something.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That's something to be proud of, and the carving is nice as well.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very neat John . Just amazing what cncs can do . In the right hands of course


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice and sentimental. Just right.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

John if you were a bad kid "like me" when you were young this will help you get back on her good side. > :grin: That is very well done. Thanks for posting.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Another very well done job, John! Looks nice. How long did it take, how big is it, is that Cherry, etc.?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, John.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow John. That's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work, John. Must have decided not to go with the "hands" we had discussed. Might make a suggestion to try to 'distort' the text shape to the page shape to make it flow.

http://support.vectric.com/tips-and-tricks/selectedvideo.php?video_id=8

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

if you were a bad kid "like me" when you were young this will help you get back on her good side. That is very well done. Thanks for posting.

Don, I gotta admit I did some really "stupid" stuff back in the day. But she hung in there. Last 30 years or so must have been pretty good - they went by awful fast. She even took it to work to show it off.
****************************
another very well done job, John! Looks nice. How long did it take, how big is it, is that Cherry, etc.?

David, that's just a piece of 5/4 glued up pine panel from Menards. Started with a 16 x 12 piece and ended up with 15 x 11 finished. Rough cut was an hour and change and the finished cut was about 3 hours using a 1/4 inch ball nose set on high detail. Could have gotten a little better detail using a 1/8 ball nose, but that would have added a few more hours to the finsh cut. The model is included with Aspire clipart.
Golden oak stain and some gloss poly.

**************************** 
Nice work, John. Must have decided not to go with the "hands" we had discussed. Might make a suggestion to try to 'distort' the text shape to the page shape to make it flow.

Dave, she wanted the rings. Am planning on making a few different variations so I will definitely use the hands. Still playing with the distort feature - I'll get better at it..........I hope.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work as always.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Rough cut was an hour and change and the finished cut was about 3 hours using a 1/4 inch ball nose set on high detail. Could have gotten a little better detail using a 1/8 ball nose, but that would have added a few more hours to the finsh cut.


What feed/speed are you running each of those bits, John, and how much stepover and stepdown do you increase with each pass? I assume the 'high detail' setting is a choice in Aspire and probably gives less stepover and stepdown with each pass. In Fusion 360 I have to set all of that but generally run 18k and 0.09375" depth at 100-150 ipm on the 1/4" (spiral upcut two-flute flat end bit), haven't done any enough 3D to know how Fusion 360 treats stepover. Most of what I have done is contour/profile cutting so it's just stepdown to be factored. I usually run the same style 1/8" bit at 50 ipm and 0.0625" stepdown but the same RPM.

Just curious...
David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David, I usually run my spindle at 18000 rpms. Aspire has 3 settings - standard (fastest), high (3x longer), and very high (7x longer). You can get pretty intricate if you want. Stepover is usually 10% (you can set it for whatever you want) and my machine is supposed to be 200 ipm max, so I usually keep it 150-180 ipm - depends on the hardness of the material.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've run my 1/4" bits at 150 ipm a few times and it did just fine but I tend to be a bit conservative with a starting point of 100 for 1/4" and 50 for 1/8". But my stepover is around 50% to 75%. 

Btw, I have my machine throttled back on the motor settings but yesterday going corner to corner on a 12" x 14" board I noticed Mach4 showed rapids of 750 ipm for a second. I frequently see rapids of 600 ipm and I have to say that gantry seriously covers some territory quickly like that! LOL!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I am always impressed with your work John,very nice.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am sure she will love it. I do.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice job John. Getting new work shop set up. Cnc has been shut down for 6 months and cant wait to make so something.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bout time you got to thinking about getting with the program again!!

You may need a refresher course in CNC 101.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I am going to recut some stuff I have done already just to make sure nothing got racked during storage and delivery to new house


----------

